# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Xin chỉ cách  cài đặt biến tần Cutes CT-2000

## baoseo

Mình có cái Biến tần CT-2000 và spidel MIKRON 130W, Mình không rành về điện mong các bạn chỉ cách cài đặt  để chạy được spindel. Đây là hình ảnh về biến tần và spindel của mình.
.
Thank  các bạn.

----------

kenan

----------


## baoseo

Đây là manual tiếng việt.
kiemtailieu.com-bien-tan-ct-2000.pdf

----------

kenan

----------


## hongle228

- Phần mạch lực bác đấu bình thường ạ
- Mách điều khiển thì bác kiểm tra lại xem Jp1 đã cắm đúng vị trí lựa chọn điện áp điều khiển tốc độ là 10v chưa , nếu chưa thì mình cắm lại ạ.
- sau đó mình đấu 2 chân điều khiển tốc độ từ Mach3 ( hay gì đó) vào 2 chân ACOM-AI1
- Tiếp theo đấu chân tín hiệu phát lệnh run, lệnh quay thuận hay ngược : DCOM nối với DI5 ( lệnh run) ; DCOM nối với DI6 ( quay ngược) còn DI1-DI4 thì lựa chọn chức năng theo các tham số Pr.41-Pr.43 tùy theo yêu cầu sử dụng ( trang 33-34 )
- Lựa chọn cài đặt tham số như sau : 
Pr.95=0
Pr.96=1 ; 2 tham số này cho phép thay đổi các tham số khác trong biến tần.
Pr.67=0 ; lựa chọn chế độ điều khiển V/F
Pr.39=0
các tham số còn lại bác cài theo mong muốn của mình và theo thông số spindle  từ trang 13-17
 Đấy là theo ý kiến cá nhân em sau khi đã lướt lướt manual ạ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

baoseo, Echchum, kenan

----------


## baoseo

Thank bạn hongle2020.Bạn có thể nói củ thể hơn được kg?. Khi mình nối D15 và chân DCOM nó báo lổi . Mình chỉ cần set sao cho nó chạy đúng với cái spindel đó.Mình không rành về điện nên có gì bạn thứ lổi nhe..

----------


## hongle228

> Thank bạn hongle2020.Bạn có thể nói củ thể hơn được kg?. Khi mình nối D15 và chân DCOM nó báo lổi . Mình chỉ cần set sao cho nó chạy đúng với cái spindel đó.Mình không rành về điện nên có gì bạn thứ lổi nhe..


Vầng , bác add zalo em xong lúc nào bác làm em cũng ngồi mánh tính luôn xem thì dễ hơn ạ. Em làm điện nhưng mỗi loại biến tần em cũng phải ngồi vào máy tính đọc lại manual của nó , ko nhớ hết đc ạ. Bác có đồng hồ đo điện chứ ạ ?

----------

baoseo, kenan

----------


## hongle228

Đang rảnh em ngồi xem luôn lại. Các bác xem mục 5.3 rồi setup lại như vậy để đưa tất cả các tham số về mặc định ạ.
Sau đó cài các tham số này :
pr.95=0
pr.96=1
pr.3=73
pr.4=74
pr.10=400
pr.11=57
pr.15=400
pr.16=0.50
pr.39=0 or 1
pr.67=0
pr.78=40
pr.88=57

Các bác thử lại nhé ! Hy vọng giúp được các bác.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

baoseo

----------


## baoseo

Sorry bạn Hongle288 , hai hôm nay bận quá không vào web được... để mình làm như bạn nói coi được không?. Bạn có nick sky hay Messenger không?, có gì tiện trao đổi.

----------

kenan

----------


## baoseo

Mình nhập các thông số giống bạn nhưng chưa được.. :Frown: 

Đây là video:

----------

kenan

----------


## hongle228

> Sorry bạn Hongle288 , hai hôm nay bận quá không vào web được... để mình làm như bạn nói coi được không?. Bạn có nick sky hay Messenger không?, có gì tiện trao đổi.


Sky của em là ukyoheart 
Bác thử dỡ cái dây ở cầu đấu điều khiển ra, cài lại tham số :
Pr.39=0 : lựa chọn chạy thuận nghịch bằng phím trên bảng điều khiển của Inverter
pr.40=25.00 : lựa chọn điều chỉnh tần số ( tốc độ ) bằng núm biến trở trên inverter 
or pr.40=8.00 thay đổi tần số bằng phím lên xuống rồi tự động lưu vào pr.00 luôn

Em cũng không biết chưa làm mấy con này bao giờ chỉ đọc thôi ạ, :v Các bác có đồng hồ đo thử đầu ra của nó có điện không ạ, theo em nghĩ thì như vậy là đã chạy rồi, khi có lệnh Fwd thì đèn có sáng , tần số có tăng . Bác thử nhấn nút chuyển sang chế độ monitor xem đèn Hz vs I có sáng có hiện lên giá trị bao nhiêu không ạ .

----------

baoseo

----------


## baoseo

Thank bạn Hongle288  nhiều lắm, sau khi đấu dây spindel đã chay được....
đây là Video.

----------


## hongle228

oke bác, rảnh bác cho chạy max frequency rồi đo hộ em điện áp đầu ra của biến tần xem bao nhiêu Votage nhé, để xem nó đúng chưa ạ, chưa thì rảnh em xem lại

----------

